# Announcing: The Calgary Top Bar Hive - A Top Bar Hive for Northern Climates



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

http://members.shaw.ca/metropropolis/The%20Calgary%20Top%20Bar%20Hive.pdf


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Very cool! 

Enj.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks great Metro! From the look of it you've got bees in one. Are they wintering alright?


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Groovy

Thanks for the great details:}


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

Delta Bay said:


> Looks great Metro! From the look of it you've got bees in one. Are they wintering alright?


As well as any of my other hives - of which I have multiple types.

I generally try not to count until April 1, though. 

Anything can happen.


----------

